# Need some opinions....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Im getting my altezzas put in and my stock reflector is red and the color of my car is red. And Im going to get the red reflector painted the same red as my car. Would my altezzas look good with the painted reflector or should I keep the color of the stock reflector?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

do you mean the trunk pannel ...
if thats what you mean then IMO, no...

I didn't like the way it looked at all but it's all about your personal opinion.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

get the center piece painted or shaved.....it will look cool IMO


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

How would I shave it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think he mean shave it down so no emblem hole will be there..

not sure...sand it and have it painted the same color as your car and you should be fine...

me myself I painted mine black why I do not know...


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I was gonna leave the Nissan emblem on it......would it look better if it was taken off?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well I took my sentra stickers off. But I left the Nissan emblem 
on.... I like the way the nissan emblem looks..


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

> me myself I painted mine black why I do not know...


You should post a pic of that, would love to see how it looks...


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

On a red car would it look better with a painted black refelctor or red,with my altezzas on too. Also selrider when you took off the sentra letters did they leave marks?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah they left marks but ... goo off will take it right off...

have the pannel painted same color as your car and it will look fine....


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Alright thanks.....how did you take the letters off though?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I heated them up with a blow dryer then used a flat head covered by a cloth

becareful not to scratch the paint


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

selrider99 said:


> *I heated them up with a blow dryer then used a flat head covered by a cloth
> 
> becareful not to scratch the paint *


You can also use dental floss I hear it works good to take off lettering and stuff. I used a single edged razor.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I painted mine black with car model paint... I think it looks good but people can still tell what car it is.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I would wanna take the letters off because I lke how it looks not to hide what kinda car I have...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

our trunk looks silly w. no words in my opinion... kinda empty even.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *Well I was gonna leave the Nissan emblem on it......would it look better if it was taken off? *


here is a pic with the red pannel with altezza I know its not a good pic but you can still see..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Theres the alternative to shaving. (NO not WAXING...too many crossdressers in the closet..) Get an "S" off an SE or SE-R and add the X from the GXE. Kinda immature, but hey, aren't most tuners?

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I get it... so it says Sentra SEX... very clever seth... VERY clever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Paint it the same color of the car. I would keep the Nissan emblem on.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I shaved and filled my key hole and emblem......everything was taken off my car....I rather have them wonder what car it is....










And yeah sel is right red reflector and chrome alteezas dont look good at all......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what did you fill the emblem hole with?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *what did you fill the emblem hole with? *


I had originally done it with Bondo filler when I did it with some friends--Im not sure how the Shop touched up-if at all


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MP2050, You need some SE-L tails, i know i've said it before, but they'll look hot on your car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

or all clear


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I suppose...it all depends on personal taste, i don't really like the all clears, but then again it's not my car either


----------

